# need crew for 6-13-08



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well looks like we will be need 2 or 3 for friday if anyone is interested let me know.....leaving bayou chico around 6am bottom bumping and trolling......looks like good weather so might make a run for some deeper water.....either fishing on the boat below or a 23 pacific.....Stephen


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

is there goin to be a gas cost split? also im only 14 and not that experienced will that be problem? if not im sure i can find another person to feel the 2 person


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang, if i didn't have to work friday, i'd be down!... if you plan on going sunday or monday, give me a hollar!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we were suppose to be taking kids and veterns fishing at no costto thembut it doesnt look like we will have anyone friday......ill post up tonight with the particulars.....


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey i would love to go fishing if you go. its me and my brother in law. im a deckhand in destin and have that day off, so it would be great to go fishing.



fergie



850 313 6888


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

if by kids u mean 14 year olds i know im 14 and would love to fish and i have a friend that loves to fish and would want to go. or even my little sister or nephew.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll put in a good word for Fergie. I had the pleasure of fishing with him twice recently and it was a blast!He loves to fish and really knows how. He's helpful, polite, generous, and fun to be with. He can catch some fish and doesn't mind cleaning themand sharing his catch!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a guy looking to get out with his in-laws.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic126969-52-1.aspx


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey john thanks for the kind words buddy.:letsparty


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

guys bear with me im still trying to work out all the details ill try and post up soon as i can get a schedule or something together......thx for all the pm,s


----------

